# Hauling Confessions of a Macoholic



## spectrolite (Mar 5, 2008)

This week I purchased a few of the Beauty Powder blushes, got a lil somethin from Lush, Got my Barbie Fab blush in the mail from ebay AND today my parcel arrived from the States with a bunch of goodies inside. I just can't stop looking at it all lol!!






The Haul:
- Perky pp
- Rollickin' pp
- Nice Vice pp
- Fafi Eyes 1
- Fafi Eyes 2
- Sugar Trance Lipglass x 2
- Hightop Lipstick 
- Sassed Up Ipp
- Manoka Fafinette
- 109 Small contour brush
- 187 Dual fibre brush
- Moisturelush Cream + Eyecream
- Studio Fix Powder NW43
- Smoothespice Concealer
- Blushes: Blunt, Trace Gold, Fashion Frenzy, Hipness, True Romantic, Serenely, Fab
- Eyeshadows: Plumage, Patina, A Little Folie, Sketch, Neutral Pink
- 4N Lipstick
- Currant + Chestnut Lip pencils
- Cleanse Off Oil
- Pinkarat Lustreglass
- Lush Ocean Salt scrub





Thanks for looking!! Swatches coming up.


----------



## elmo1026 (Mar 5, 2008)

Who Did You Buy The Barbie Fab From On Ebay?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 5, 2008)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Confessions...I'll say!
Girl....you better _WORK!_

Good Going!

Let us know if Nice Vice is really all that...since, yours truly, will now have to buy it off eBay..._O.K.!_

_Hey we both just bought the #187 Dual Fibre brush...I finally bit the bullet. Although, by the looks of things, this is probably your fifth #187 brush you've added to your stash! _

_Enjoy your booty!_


----------



## Jot (Mar 5, 2008)

wow! now that is a haul. enjoy x


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 5, 2008)

holy cow! enjoy ur goodies!


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 5, 2008)

Great haul. You've got a really good camera.

4N is the love!! I have to go back and buy a back up!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 5, 2008)

omg!

hot haul!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 5, 2008)

i love it all :O!!! lol
btw i see you have lush ocean salt scrub... how do you like it?  Ive been thinking about getting it as ive heard so many good reviews but some people say its too harsh


----------



## weezee (Mar 5, 2008)

Dang girl, that is quite a haul!  I can see why you are so excited, you got some cool stuff!  Enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, amazing haul. Enjoy!


----------



## elmo1026 (Mar 5, 2008)

by the way I forgot to say this GREAT HAUL...


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovely haul... You will love Fab!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 5, 2008)

Very nice...*jelaous*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 5, 2008)

Enjoy.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, great haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Confessions...I'll say!
Girl....you better WORK!

Good Going!

Let us know if Nice Vice is really all that...since, yours truly, will now have to buy it off eBay...O.K.!

Hey we both just bought the #187 Dual Fibre brush...I finally bit the bullet. Although, by the looks of things, this is probably your fifth #187 brush you've added to your stash! 

Enjoy your booty!_

 
Hehe thanks >_< This is actually my first #187 brush! I've heard lots of good things about it so I had to finally get one. 

 Quote:

  btw i see you have lush ocean salt scrub... how do you like it? Ive been thinking about getting it as ive heard so many good reviews but some people say its too harsh  
 
I have been using this scrub for years with no problems. It is fantastic and leaves me glowing. However it is very gritty and has chunks of salt in it. If you have thin/sensitive skin, you might want to get a sample first before buying because it might be too harsh for you. The tub I just got is actually very creamy. There is a layer of chunky salt on top but below it the scrub is much finer.

Thanks Everyone!! <3


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't even know what to say!  That is utterly orgasmic--just to even look at!!  WOW!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love it!!!  Enjoy that MACtastic goodness!


----------



## damsel (Mar 5, 2008)

awesome haul. can't wait for swatches.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## juicygirl (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks soo much for posting that. it makes me feel better about my little shopping binge today lol.


----------



## wild child (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow! Fabulous haul!


----------



## nikki (Mar 6, 2008)

Great haul!!!!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazing! So much fun ahead.....


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, amazing haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 6, 2008)

I love the ocean salt from lush, its amazing, except when it gets in your mouth by accident.


----------



## Emmi (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks great!! I can't stop staring!!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow! Great haul! I love Ocean Salt too....leaves my skin baby soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I normally mix in the chunky stuff at the top with the rest


----------



## Mel913 (Mar 8, 2008)

jealous
enjoy!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 8, 2008)

absoluely wonderful haul !! 
im soooo jealous.
hehe
enjoy!!


----------



## angiela (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow. That looks awesome!


----------



## eccentric (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh snap. My jaw dropped at the sight of this haul. Nice one! Enjoy!


----------



## zabbazooey (Mar 9, 2008)

Love this haul!! Have fun!


----------



## Dani (Mar 9, 2008)

I love love Ocean Scrub, it makes my nasty blackheads disappear.  (And maybe I'm weird but it tastes good =])
Awesome haul ^^


----------



## User49 (Mar 17, 2008)

Lovely hall! I love the smell of Lush OceanSalt. It's yummy and it actually tastes nice if you accidentally eat it. (dont ask! lol)


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow...nice haul!!!

Enjoy your new goodies!


----------

